# Wir werden nicht unseren Leistungen entsprechend bezahlt



## Markt2099

Hola,

1. ¿Qué quiere decir esta oración? Yo entiendo: No pagaremos nuestros rendimientos rendimientos. Eso no hace sentido

2. Para mí "Unseren Leistungen" debería ser acusativo. "Was werden wir nicht bezahlt? Unsere Leistungen". Sin embargo está en dativo ¿Por qué?


----------



## Markt2099

¿Acaso el verbo entsprechen siempre lleva dativo?


----------



## Peterdg

A no ser que me equivoque, significa: "No nos han pagado según nuestra prestación". La frase original está en voz pasiva, pero me suena mejor en voz activa en español.


----------



## Alemanita

Peterdg said:


> A no ser que me equivoque, significa: "No nos han pagado según nuestra prestación". La frase original está en voz pasiva, pero me suena mejor en voz activa en español.



Apoyo esta versión, pero en presente: No nos están pagando de acuerdo a nuestro rendimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Markt2099 said:


> ¿Acaso el verbo _entsprechen_ siempre lleva dativo?


Sí, pero en tu ejemplo se trata de la 'posposición' (Postposition) _entsprechend_ que siempre rige dativo: "Wir werden nicht unseren Leistungen entsprechend bezahlt".

Saludos,


----------



## Peterdg

Alemanita said:


> Apoyo esta versión, *pero en presente*: No nos están pagando de acuerdo a nuestro rendimiento.


Du hast, natürlich, Recht.


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> No nos están pagando


 Depende del contexto. Podría ser "no nos pagan" (cosa regular) o incluso "no nos pagarán" o "no nos van a pagar" (si se trata de algo en el futuro).


----------



## Markt2099

Ooook, muchas gracias a todos!

La explicación a ambas preguntas ha sido muy clara.


----------

